
How We Are Going to the Moon (NASA official) - ronilan
https://youtu.be/_T8cn2J13-4
======
mwambua
Very interesting! This is the first I've heard of their new launch vehicle.
I'm guessing Spacex et al are trying to build something more economical for
Mars missions?

